# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #15772 Κόμβος στον Αγ Αρτέμιο

## wiremangr

Νέος κόμβος στον Αγ. Αρτέμιο. 

ΒΒ Link με sv1cim και Ithaca-3.

alix2c2 με wistron CM9 και Mikrotik. Κεραίες Grid.

Φωτογραφίες στην WiND.

1 iface διαθέσημο για δοκιμές και πιθανό Link με άλλους κόμβους.

----------


## acoul

Παναγιώτη καλωσόρισες στο ελεύθερο και ανοιχτό δίκτυο,

μίλησε με τον Χρήστο (CaptainSparrow) μήπως και βγαίνει από εκεί ένα κοντινό και καλό λινκ. όποτε θέλεις περνάς από εδώ για ξενάγηση σε ιστούς και κουτάκια, αύριο η λέσχη είναι ανοιχτή μετά τις 15:00 έως 19:00 - 20:00

----------


## jtiger

Καλωσήρθες!!!
Ένα if διαθέσιμο και στον κόμβο μου....
Στη wind μας βγάζει καρφί αλλά έχω μερικές επιφυλάξεις σε ότι αφορά την οπτική.Ποτέ δεν θα μάθουμε όμως αν δεν δοκιμάσουμε...  ::  
Jtiger, # 14405, Ν.Κόσμος...Δημήτρης
(Αλέξανδρε θέλω κι εγώ να έρθω από κει να δώ πράγματα!!!  ::  )

----------


## acoul

> Jtiger, # 14405, Ν.Κόσμος...Δημήτρης
> (Αλέξανδρε θέλω κι εγώ να έρθω από κει να δώ πράγματα!!!  )


να το συνδιάσουμε τότε με καμιά σουβλακιάδα, έχει γίνει και στο παρελθόν  ::

----------


## jtiger

> να το συνδιάσουμε τότε με καμιά σουβλακιάδα, έχει γίνει και στο παρελθόν


Μέσα...  ::  !!!

----------


## wiremangr

Για τα σουβλάκια θα το κανονίσουμε  :: 

Το Σάββατο θα ανέβω να γυρίσω την κεραία προς Ν. Κόσμο για να δοκιμάσουμε για το Link.

Στην ίδια ευθεία ειναι και το Λινκ που έχω με τον sv1cim.

Αν θες στίλε με mail στο [email protected] το τηλ για να συντονιστούμε για το Σάββατο.

----------


## wiremangr

Ετοιμο το λινκ  :: 

Έστειλα mail στο [email protected] για να γυρίσει η κατάσταση απο "Σε Αναμονή" σε "Ενεργό"
αλλα δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση ούτε έχει γίνει η αλλαγή.

Το συγκεκριμένο mail ισχύει ?

Φοβάμε οτι θα χάσω το range και μετά πάμε πάλι απο την αρχή  ::

----------


## jtiger

> Ετοιμο το λινκ 
> 
> Έστειλα mail στο [email protected] για να γυρίσει η κατάσταση απο "Σε Αναμονή" σε "Ενεργό"
> αλλα δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση ούτε έχει γίνει η αλλαγή.
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο mail ισχύει ?
> 
> Φοβάμε οτι θα χάσω το range και μετά πάμε πάλι απο την αρχή



Πάνο, μου απάντησαν εμένα....μια χαρά όλα....κομπλέ.....Λογικά θα σου απαντήσουν περίπου μια εβδομάδα μετά....

----------

